# GLI BBS RC's, Conical or Ball Seat?



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Guys, sorry for the n00b question. I may be taking in a set of BBS RC's as partial consideration on a wheel trade, but I wanted to know if they are conical or ball seat. The search is utterly useless for this, as "RC" isn't a recognized term.
I know almost all BBS wheels are conical, as my RGR's are, but with the GLI RC's being an OEM application, did they use the typical VW ball seat lugs?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: GLI BBS RC's, Conical or Ball Seat? (DIAF)*

Yes, they use a ball seat lug if they're OEM from VW.. 110%


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: GLI BBS RC's, Conical or Ball Seat? (thisonefoo)*

thank you very much


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: GLI BBS RC's, Conical or Ball Seat? (DIAF)*

OEM wheels are ball seat !
Aftermarket wheels usually use Conical


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: GLI BBS RC's, Conical or Ball Seat? (EuroSlutGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroSlutGLI* »_OEM wheels are ball seat !
Aftermarket wheels usually use Conical

thanks, I just wasn't sure b/c the RC isn't a standard "OEM" wheel in that it is used for lots of models, and also available to the aftermarket. I wasn't sure if they used a separate casting, or just told VW to use different bolts.
Thanks.


----------

